

DNode: Make PHP and Node.js talk to each other - bergie
http://bergie.iki.fi/blog/dnode-make_php_and_node-js_talk_to_each_other/

======
bergie
Slight update to this old blog post is that now dnode-php runs with ReactPHP
(<http://nodephp.org/>), and so PHP-as-server should perform a lot better even
with multiple clients.

